# Mindestanforderung einer Software



## Kassel (9. Mai 2011)

Hi Comunity,

wie kann ich die Mindestanforderung meiner Software ermitteln ?? 
Also  Speicherbedarf, Prozessorleistung ... usw ... gibt es ein StressTool das dies ermitteln kann oder wie werden die Mindestanforderungen bestimmt ?


----------



## Asgar13 (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn du kein Tool findest, dann kannst du dir eine Vm machen und die Systemanforderung Stück für Stück herunterschrauben.

Habe irgendwo schon mal gehört, das die Entwickler z.B. von Spielen auf mehreren verschiedenen PCs ihre Software testen.


----------



## Kassel (9. Mai 2011)

Also es auf verschiedenen PC's zu testen mit verschiedenen Konfiguration ist für mich leider nicht möglich - jedoch gefällt mir die Idee mit einer VM ... kann ich denn der VM sagen du bist jetzt ein System mit CPU=800MHz , RAM = 256MB usw ???

und welche VM gibt es die so etwas kann ?


Ich dachte immer das VM's zwar einen anderen PC Virtualisieren - um z.B: linux und Windows auf einem rechner zu haben aber mir war noch unbekannt dass man auch die konfiguration eines virtuellen pc's einrichten kann ...

also ich kenne nur VM ware ... hoffe es geht damit


----------



## AmunRa (9. Mai 2011)

Ja das kannst du.

Der VMWarePlayer kann VMs erstellen und auch später manche Einstellungen wieder ändern. Und ist kostenlos. VMWareWorkstation ist die Bezahlvariante.


----------



## XHelp (9. Mai 2011)

Was sind das für Funktionen, wo du dir wegen den Mindestanforderungen Sorgen machst? Vllt ist es gar nicht notwendig?


----------



## Kassel (9. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen - meiner Schätzung nach kann es ein 1GHz PC locker schaffen es ist ein ~40MB Projekt ( datenbank anbindung, anzeigen , modelle , ... ) jedoch möchte ich in die Dokumentation reinschreiben was an Hardware nötig ist um einen flüssigen Betrieb zu gewährleisten 

wie du ja weisst mögen es Endbenutzer Zahlen zu sehen ... Mindestens: CPU 1GHz , RAM 512MB usw ...
muss halt sein


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (9. Mai 2011)

Das klingt doch schon mal gut: Nimm Dir einen leistungsschwachen Rechner, z. B. ein Netbook und schaue, ob es dort läuft. Die Spezifikationen des Rechners schreibst Du dann in die empfohlenen Systemspezifikationen rein. Dann wissen Anwender, mit welcher Hardware sie auf der sicheren Seite sind, auch wenn das Programm auch noch bei noch leistungsschwächerer Hardware laufen könnte.

P.S.: Eigentlich schreibe ich bei meinen Anwendungen immer dasselbe rein, und hatte noch nie Probleme von Anwenderseite (Programme sind grafiklastig und als Betriebssystem ist Windows angepeilt):



> Zum Betrieb des Trainingsprogramms wird folgende Systemkonfiguration empfohlen:
> 
> Betriebssystem: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista oder Windows 7
> Bildschirmauflösung: 1024*768 oder größer
> ...


----------



## Kassel (10. Mai 2011)

Hört sich interessant an ... also hab mich mal rangemacht und ein notebook ausgeliehen mit ähnlicher Konfiguration und es läuft - werde es wohl auch so übernehmen.


----------

